# British Forth



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

This excellent colour transparency above, taken by Malcolm Fife, shows the BRITISH FORTH (Bermuda flag/1973) in the Firth of Forth during 1991. She is bound for Grangemouth Docks, 12 miles upstream from the Forth Bridge on the southern shore of the Firth of Forth.


----------

